

UnBlack: Chrome Extension Restores Wikipedia on SOPA Black Out Day - vertr
https://github.com/ericschiller/Unblack

======
vertr
There are also these other ways to get around it:

[http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/English_Wikipedia_SOPA_blacko...](http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/English_Wikipedia_SOPA_blackout/Technical_FAQ#Are_there_ways_to_circumvent_the_read_blackout.3F)

